# HKS GT3037 or GARETT T3/T04E?



## Guest (Sep 13, 2002)

I'm looking to buy a turbo, definately ball bearing, and I was wondering what you guys think:

HKS GT3037 or GARETT OR TURBONETICS T3/T04E?


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2002)

HKS GT3037 kicks the shit out of a T3/T-04E hybrid and should be obtainable for ~1700 if you shop around enough. 

The ball bearing T3/T-04E is about $1500.


----------



## Victorious (Jun 13, 2002)

I would defintely go with the 3037. Andreas carries the Incon 3037 for about $1600. It's a great turbo, and it has a newer design than the T3/T04E.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2002)

Victorious said:


> *I would defintely go with the 3037. Andreas carries the Incon 3037 for about $1600. It's a great turbo, and it has a newer design than the T3/T04E. *


The INCON turbo isn't quite the same turbo, though. It's still better than a T3/T04E, but not as good as an HKS GT3037.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2002)

its hard to compare turbos with such different price ranges.
the t3/to4e $549
bb t3/to4e $1100
the 3037 $1900?

it also is dependent upon the setup.
all good choices though


----------

